# Native Instruments Summer Sale is online



## Marsen (May 28, 2020)

I know, some of you were waiting for this.
It's not yet on the website, but you can get it at Best Service here:

https://www.bestservice.de/deals/ni_summer_of_sound_50_off_2531.html
Have fun!


----------



## Pablocrespo (May 28, 2020)

I am hesitant about going from komplete 10 ultimate now to komplete 12 ultimate, or wait til the end of the year and get K13 ultimate, with noire, etc.


----------



## RogiervG (May 28, 2020)

Why isn't this sale on NI's website? might it be an unofficial "sound of summer" sale, done by bestservice itself?


----------



## method1 (May 28, 2020)

Doesn't seem to be 50% off updates either, more like a $50 price reduction.


----------



## Technostica (May 28, 2020)

The Upgrades to KOMPLETE 12 ULTIMATE COLLECTOR’S EDITION seem to be half price but that's all.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (May 28, 2020)

I think some prices do not show the discount yet.


----------



## Marsen (May 28, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> Why isn't this sale on NI's website? might it be an unofficial "sound of summer" sale, done by bestservice itself?



No. 
Bestservice is always a kind of early bird. I´m sure the sale will appear at N.I.´s website within 24hours.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 28, 2020)

Does NI normally discount their products as well during this sale or just Kontakt and the Komplete Kontrol bundles?


----------



## Marsen (May 28, 2020)

There are bundles with Keyboards or Maschine.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 28, 2020)

It's interesting that I received emails neither from NI or BS. Maybe this is Europe-only?


----------



## sostenuto (May 28, 2020)

Technostica said:


> The Upgrades to KOMPLETE 12 ULTIMATE COLLECTOR’S EDITION seem to be half price but that's all.



Good price for CE Upgrade from K12U, but $272. goes in Cart at $524.


----------



## kgdrum (May 28, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Good price for CE Upgrade from K12U, but $272. goes in Cart at $524.




I have K12U and even at the sale price I don’t see much more content to justify the upgrade cost even with the sale.
Are the included Symhony Series much better relative to the Symphony Essentials that are in K12U?
The extra Maschine oriented expansions don’t really interest me so I’m trying to figure out if there’s enough of a difference between K12U and K12U CE to justify the price (even on sale?)
How do the Symphony Seies libraries compare to similar libraries from other developers?
Thanks


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 28, 2020)

I'm guessing that the sale kicks off tomorrow on their site. 

But at least people can stop wondering about when it's going to happen.


----------



## sostenuto (May 28, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I have K12U and even at the sale price I don’t see much more content to justify the upgrade cost even with the sale.
> Are the included Symhony Series much better relative to the Symphony Essentials that are in K12U?
> The extra Maschine oriented expansions don’t really interest me so I’m trying to figure out if there’s enough of a difference between K12U and K12U CE to justify the price (even on sale?)
> How do the Symphony Seies libraries compare to similar libraries from other developers?
> Thanks



Wide-ranging Forum comment on this, but imho SSeries is notable upgrade over SEssentials. I am now checking carefully to know clearly what other content comes with CE vs existing K12U. If good value for ~$190., will be OK with total $272. Upgrade.


----------



## brek (May 28, 2020)

This just appears to be a glitch of some sort. While Best Service sometimes jumps the gun with sales, these are also not displaying a 50% discount. It's possible these slightly discounted prices are just what Best Service normally charges. Give it a day or two and see what happens.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 28, 2020)

Is it necessary to upgrade to Kontakt 6 full yet, ie are there going to be interesting indie libraries coming out that require it? If not I guess I can wait another year.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 28, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Is it necessary to upgrade to Kontakt 6 full yet, ie are there going to be interesting indie libraries coming out that require it? If not I guess I can wait another year.


I found that CPU spikes I was getting with Logic in Kontakt 5 have gone away with Kontakt 6, FYI.


----------



## Marsen (May 28, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> How do the Symphony Seies libraries compare to similar libraries from other developers?
> Thanks



Ok, this is just my personal opinion. Don't blame me for that.

I don't like it at all!

Best part is imho the Brass library. Percussion can be ok and make it for you.
Woodwinds are terrible and strings are not worth, to talk about.

The most important issue on this whole ensemble is:
It s not an orchestra from one developer.
I think there are at least 3 different involved with different musicians in different spaces.
The space is sounding bad. Air Lyndhurst, Teldex or Culver are sounding so much better.
Maybe percussion works.
String developer is e.x. Audio Brother which made LASS.
So, a good developer but a bad library. It has divisi, which is good, but the shorts can't hold up for anything.
Woodwinds Contrabassoon has one dynamic, which is always FF- farting.
This is good for nothing.

And when there is keyswitching legato dynamics, no crossfading...what?

Ok, i calm myself and would say: I don't recommend it.


----------



## Pando (May 28, 2020)

Technostica said:


> The Upgrades to KOMPLETE 12 ULTIMATE COLLECTOR’S EDITION seem to be half price but that's all.


Last year I bought a used NI Maschine on eBay that had the FULL version of older version of NI Komplete included (not the Start edition). I think it was $300 or something. I was then able to upgrade this to K12 Ultimate Collectors for $499, so the total came out 1/2 price. Highly worth it doing if you can find one on eBay.


----------



## Technostica (May 28, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I have K12U and even at the sale price I don’t see much more content to justify the upgrade cost even with the sale.
> Are the included Symhony Series much better relative to the Symphony Essentials that are in K12U?
> The extra Maschine oriented expansions don’t really interest me so I’m trying to figure out if there’s enough of a difference between K12U and K12U CE to justify the price (even on sale?)
> How do the Symphony Seies libraries compare to similar libraries from other developers? Thanks


Probably not as the Symphony Series tends to be one of the least loved collection of libraries on here.
A review of the Strings was posted here today I think! - Cory Pelizzari on Youtube
I upgraded from K10 Ultimate to this as I use Maschine 2 so wanted the Expansions.
Plus I figured I _might _get some use from the Symphony Series; one day. 
But as I only paid about £150 I didn't need much convincing.


----------



## Zero&One (May 28, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Are the included Symhony Series much better relative to the Symphony Essentials that are in K12U?



Series version is much better no question. If they're your bag is another thing. 
Corey done a great tweak guide on the strings.

IMO that money could probably used better elsewhere


----------



## kgdrum (May 28, 2020)

Yeah I’m underwhelmed,it would be more enticing if the Symphony Series was all made by one developer and all of it was recorded in the same space. The road NI took will certainly be less traveled by me,lol


----------



## Technostica (May 28, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Good price for CE Upgrade from K12U, but $272. goes in Cart at $524.


Just tried it and it's half price for me in €.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 28, 2020)

I like the percussion a lot. 

But I didn't upgrade to anything else in the full Symphony Series. I don't even have Essentials on my hard drive anymore.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 28, 2020)

Ah, email alert received just now. The curse of being near the end of the alphabet!


----------



## Marsen (May 28, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Ah, email alert received just now. The curse of being near the end of the alphabet!


No, don' t worry. Got email same time😉


----------



## Jacob Fanto (May 28, 2020)

Marsen said:


> No, don' t worry. Got email same time😉


What does the email say? Just announcement of the sale? I haven't received one


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 28, 2020)

Maybe they're doing the alphabet in reverse order this time.  

*Native Instruments* *"Summer of Sound*" is back.
That means* 50% OFF all Komplete 12 Updates *and *Upgrades*. This is your best chance to upgrade your legacy "Komplete" at half the original price.

That's from BS; haven't received one yet from NI, not have I had time yet to visit the web pages and check out more details (I'm really only interested in Straylight).


----------



## artomatic (May 28, 2020)

Just purchased the K12 Ultimate Upgrade. Got an email back from Best Service: 

_"Unfortunately no serial number / license code is available for the following product, or the license needs to be individually ordered or generated per customer.
Our service team has been informed already and will see to it at once."_

Maybe they did jump the gun on this...


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 28, 2020)

Actually, this comes up now and then for regular sale products. I think some of the vendors may buy a certain number of licenses at a time, assuming they will sell by a certain date. It's been a while since I've seen a vendor chime in directly on this matter, but that is my recollection. I had to wait a bit on my own KU12 licenses, but not more than a couple of days.


----------



## mekosmowski (May 28, 2020)

I'm going to continue to wait (somewhat) patiently for the Kontakt crossgrade direct from NI, but I may have already bought a couple instruments that need full Kontakt.


----------



## Marsen (May 28, 2020)

artomatic said:


> Just purchased the K12 Ultimate Upgrade. Got an email back from Best Service:
> 
> _"Unfortunately no serial number / license code is available for the following product, or the license needs to be individually ordered or generated per customer.
> Our service team has been informed already and will see to it at once."_
> ...



Don't worry.
I had this issue some times on purchases.
They solve it within one day. 
This is a trustable vendor.


----------



## TomislavEP (May 29, 2020)

I've already bought the K12 Update during the official Summer Sale last year. My main motive was likely the new Play series that ship with Kontakt 6, though I'm also glad I now have the latter, as there are some libraries in my collection that use its new features.

During the last BF sale, I've bought "Noire", uncertain will it be a part of the standard package in the future, although I'm aware that this is not the most budget-friendly approach when buying NI products.

As always, I'm quite curious about what K13 will have in store, though my plan is sticking with the vanilla version as I now have quite a collection of 3rd party Kontakt libraries.


----------



## DavoM (May 29, 2020)

artomatic said:


> Just purchased the K12 Ultimate Upgrade. Got an email back from Best Service:
> 
> _"Unfortunately no serial number / license code is available for the following product, or the license needs to be individually ordered or generated per customer.
> Our service team has been informed already and will see to it at once."_
> ...


This exact same thing happened last year.


----------



## Mornats (May 29, 2020)

The current intro discount for Pharlight ends on June 1st (Monday) so it would make sense that their next promotion (summer sale) starts after that, so either on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Mornats (May 29, 2020)

I upgraded from K10U to K12 normal. However, I'd previously upgraded from K10 to K10U so I could upgrade from the original K10 licence. I'm not so sure if you can take a K10U licence and upgrade that to K12 though. Best thing to do is to wait until it's live on the NI website and add it to basket to see if it shows as valid. Then of so, grab it from BS of that's the cheaper option for you.


----------



## Technostica (May 29, 2020)

poetd said:


> As an owner of K11U - is there anything stopping me cross/up/grading to K12 just to get K6 and MassiveX - then next year upgrading to K13U?


Login to your NI account and see if it allows you to.


----------



## easyrider (May 29, 2020)

I bought an S61 MK2 in Jan...Got KU12 CE with it for 50% off...Amazing deal considering the cost of the keyboard alone...

Love the S61 aswell...blows chunks over my Arturia


----------



## Mornats (May 29, 2020)

I got an S61 (MK1) with a discounted upgrade to K10 for around £650 a few years ago, not too long after they came out. I grabbed a half price upgrade to K10U in the next sale for I think £160. As far as I've seen that's the cheapest way to have bought that keyboard and K10U. £810 in total which is cheaper than the non-sale price of K12U right now.


----------



## mekosmowski (May 29, 2020)

My plan is to crossgrade to full Kontakt presently and then to Komplete during the next Black Friday sale. Will a release of K13 disrupt the 2nd part of this plan?


----------



## DavoM (May 29, 2020)

The bundles are not always the cheapest option. Best deal for my needs at the moment is to buy the S61 from bax shop at £509, and then Komplete 12 Ultimate upgrade or select for £425 from virtually any of the main UK suppliers. A saving of £35 over the bundle offered by PMT, Gak, Gear4Music at £969.


----------



## Technostica (May 29, 2020)

DavoM said:


> The bundles are not always the cheapest option. Best deal for my needs at the moment is to buy the S61 from bax shop at £509, and then Komplete 12 Ultimate upgrade or select for £425 from virtually any of the main UK suppliers. A saving of £35 over the bundle offered by PMT, Gak, Gear4Music at £969.


Keep an eye out for eBay codes as there are plenty of large suppliers selling via eBay at surprisingly low prices.
Some also accept Best Offers which can be used alongside the eBay codes.
I picked up Komplete and managed 5% off the best price elsewhere via a Best Offer with an extra 10% off using the eBay code.
It was fortunate that all this happened whilst NI also had a half price sale.


----------



## BezO (May 29, 2020)

I was hoping this was 13 as I upgraded to 12U last sale and I'm interested in the additions since. Noire, Picked Acoustic & Mallet Flux will be welcomed additions.

I already have and like Symphony Series, and I'm not interested in the additional Expansions, so I'm only interested in upgrading to 13U.


----------



## BenG (May 29, 2020)

Can someone confirm my upgrade/crossgrade price? Picked up the S88 MKII a few months ago and it can with Komplete Select and trying to get Komplete Full. Is it $180 USD?


----------



## jimjazzuk (May 29, 2020)

I'm interested in the Discovery Series: Collection. Does anyone have it? What are the highlights?


----------



## HokageKakashi (May 29, 2020)

So NI's website still has no info on the summer sale. Is it coming?


----------



## EasterIslandStatue (Jun 1, 2020)

HokageKakashi said:


> So NI's website still has no info on the summer sale. Is it coming?



I reckon tomorrow around 3pm-ish CEST (today is a bank holiday there). Potentially also the start of the Toontrack summer sale period as well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## HokageKakashi (Jun 1, 2020)

EasterIslandStatue said:


> I reckon tomorrow around 3pm-ish CEST (today is a bank holiday there). Potentially also the start of the Toontrack summer sale period as well. Fingers crossed!


I'm really hoping that's the case! Really want to pick up Kontakt 6 and Noire.


----------



## Luka (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm also waiting on getting Kontakt full, so that I can use the Spitfire instruments I bought that need the full version haha


----------



## HokageKakashi (Jun 1, 2020)

Luka said:


> I'm also waiting on getting Kontakt full, so that I can use the Spitfire instruments I bought that need the full version haha


I have a whole bunch of 8Dio libraries that are collecting dust as I wait for a Kontakt upgrade sale haha.


----------



## Simon Lee (Jun 1, 2020)

HokageKakashi said:


> I'm really hoping that's the case! Really want to pick up Kontakt 6 and Noire.


I’ve purposely missed out on other sales so I can pickup Kontakt 6. It seems like the key to unlocking all these great Library’s.


----------



## mekosmowski (Jun 1, 2020)

EasterIslandStatue said:


> I reckon tomorrow around 3pm-ish CEST (today is a bank holiday there). Potentially also the start of the Toontrack summer sale period as well. Fingers crossed!



Thank you for mentioning the holiday.

-Waiting to Crossgrade-


----------



## sourcefor (Jun 1, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I found that CPU spikes I was getting with Logic in Kontakt 5 have gone away with Kontakt 6, FYI.


It didn't help me at all..it's CPU spike city for me, clik pop clik pop


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 1, 2020)

poetd said:


> Hasn't there already been a half price upgrade/update sale for 12?
> I'm on K11U and pretty sure I skipped the last sale waiting to jump 1 to K13U with Noire etc.
> 
> Does this mean K13 was delayed?
> ...


Nope. Komplete 13 and Komplete Ultimate 13 have always been on track to come out in the fall.

As Komplete 10 came out in September 2014, and Komplete 11 came out in August 2016, and Komplete 12 came out in September 2018, the fall of 2020 looks like a damned good bet for Komplete 13.

There should be a number of additional libraries released before then.

Kermit


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jun 1, 2020)

ka00 said:


> Does NI usually include newly released libraries in their 50% off sale? I am interested in mysteria.


It depends on how recent. Mysteria is pretty new. 

Picked Acoustic came out in September, 2019 but was not included in the Black Friday sale.


----------



## HokageKakashi (Jun 1, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Nope. Komplete 13 and Komplete Ultimate 13 have always been on track to come out in the fall.
> 
> As Komplete 10 came out in September 2014, and Komplete 11 came out in August 2016, and Komplete 12 came out in September 2018, the fall of 2020 looks like a damned good bet for Komplete 13.
> 
> ...


When a new Komplete comes out, are there usually upgrade/crossgrade options for those who have the full Kontakt and registered third-party libraries but not any previous versions of Komplete?


----------



## Mornats (Jun 2, 2020)

poetd said:


> but next year upgrade my still existing (I presume) K11U to K13U if they include enough to make it worth it?


I hope so as that's my plan too


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 2, 2020)

But can you actually go from K10 to K12 if you already have K11U? Isn't the latest version the only one you can update or upgrade from? Just curious.


----------



## Mornats (Jun 2, 2020)

Here you go. So I've already updated K10 to K12 and it's allowing me to update my K10U to K12U.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 2, 2020)

For those starting from scratch, Komplete Select is $99 using this code at the NI store: *SELECT2020 *
Then you can Upgrade to Komplete or Komplete Ultimate.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jun 2, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Here you go. So I've already updated K10 to K12 and it's allowing me to update my K10U to K12U.



Wait so you just bought the komplete 12 update and that allowed you to update Komplete ultimate as well?


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jun 2, 2020)

So, I heard on another thread that NI owned individual products will be discounted as well, up to 50% off. Is this true? From what I’ve researched from past summer sales, and from scanning through this thread, I can’t find anything that says so.

Another quick question - is Komplete 12 Ultimate really worth it if 13 is coming out relatively soon this fall?


----------



## Mornats (Jun 2, 2020)

poetd said:


> Sort of.
> 
> He had K10, upgraded that to K10U - but still has license for both.
> So can update K10 to K12
> ...



Yep that's absolutely right, I forgot to mention I'd previously done the K10 to K10U upgrade.


----------



## mekosmowski (Jun 2, 2020)

If the NI site doesn't have the Kontakt crossgrade sale posted by June 9, I might do the Izotope Tonal Balance bundle then and the crossgrade later in the month. The NI sale does usually last until end of June, right?


----------



## Luka (Jun 2, 2020)

mekosmowski said:


> If the NI site doesn't have the Kontakt crossgrade sale posted by June 9,


Ugh, I hope it'll come before that! I want to use my harp… haha


----------



## Luka (Jun 3, 2020)

It's here!!




__





Native Instruments







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## Simon Lee (Jun 3, 2020)

Luka said:


> It's here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t believe it 😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## HardyP (Jun 3, 2020)

mekosmowski said:


> If the NI site doesn't have the Kontakt crossgrade sale posted by June 9, I might do the Izotope Tonal Balance bundle then and the crossgrade later in the month. The NI sale does usually last until end of June, right?


 Both yes: Upgrade is online, Sale until 30th


----------



## Simon Lee (Jun 3, 2020)

Wow just bought kontakt. Now I can download all those Great! Library’s


----------



## Luka (Jun 3, 2020)

Simon Lee said:


> Wow just bought kontakt. Now I can download all those Great! Library’s


Same!


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 3, 2020)

I thought they will put on sale things like Noire. :-(
Nothing interesting for me then this time.


----------



## CatOrchestra (Jun 3, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I thought they will put on sale things like Noire. :-(
> Nothing interesting for me then this time.



I am surprised as well! Been thinking of selling my Noire and held off as I thought it would be massively discounted


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 3, 2020)

CatOrchestra said:


> I am surprised as well! Been thinking of selling my Noire and held off as I thought it would be massively discounted


I had hesitation between Noire and Ascend and I think I will get the second one with the sales of Heavyocity and get Neire when I update to KU13...


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jun 3, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I thought they will put on sale things like Noire. :-(
> Nothing interesting for me then this time.


I too was expecting some discount off individual products.... never mind, plenty of other interesting sales to spend my money on


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jun 3, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I thought they will put on sale things like Noire. :-(
> Nothing interesting for me then this time.


Yeah, thought this would happen, usually NI sales are Summer = upgrades/bundles/Komplete, and Black Friday = individual products. 

I'm gutted too as literally the only thing I'm waiting to get is the picked acoustic guitar


----------



## easyrider (Jun 3, 2020)

Nothing for me....


----------



## BezO (Jun 3, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I thought they will put on sale things like Noire. :-(
> Nothing interesting for me then this time.


I want Noire and maybe Picked Acoustic, but happy I'm not tempted by a sale price. I can wait until they're in 13U in peace.


----------



## Cheezus (Jun 3, 2020)

I bought Select with the 50% off coupon and then upgraded to the full Komplete 12, but they won't give me my serials because the order is "Under Review" even though the card was already charged. Has been for almost an hour. What gives?


----------



## mekosmowski (Jun 3, 2020)

Luka said:


> It's here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Time to look at free libraries for full Kontakt. See you all later!

Much later ...


----------



## Mornats (Jun 3, 2020)

Congrats to all those who finally managed to grab the full version of Kontakt. Welcome to the world of lovely boutique and unique instruments.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 3, 2020)

Will this be the year I finally, grudgingly plunk down 100 quid for Kontakt?
I'd really like to raid the Pianobook site..


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 3, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> So, I heard on another thread that NI owned individual products will be discounted as well, up to 50% off. Is this true? From what I’ve researched from past summer sales, and from scanning through this thread, I can’t find anything that says so.
> 
> Another quick question - is Komplete 12 Ultimate really worth it if 13 is coming out relatively soon this fall?


It looks like I was wrong. Sorry about that. I still think it might be the case that the libraries you mentioned will be 50% off around Black Friday, but that too is only a guess.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 3, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It looks like I was wrong. Sorry about that. I still think it might be the case that the libraries you mentioned will be 50% off around Black Friday, but that too is only a guess.


Pretty sure you're right. Usually, the thanksgiving sale is 50% off individual products.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jun 3, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Pretty sure you're right. Usually, the thanksgiving sale is 50% off individual products.


So would it be more worthwhile to get the massive content load that comes with K12 Ultimate and a lot of instruments that I'd be eyeing individually anyway? (The pianos, Damage, Rise and Hit, etc.) Or wait for the 50% off individual products? Also, I don't have full Kontakt 6 yet, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 3, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> So would it be more worthwhile to get the massive content load that comes with K12 Ultimate and a lot of instruments that I'd be eyeing individually anyway? (The pianos, Damage, Rise and Hit, etc.) Or wait for the 50% off individual products? Also, I don't have full Kontakt 6 yet, so keep that in mind.


In a previous life I got out a spreadsheet and worked this out. Komplete is usually the better deal. Even at 50% off, the cumulative cost of individual products ramps up quickly.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jun 3, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> In a previous life I got out a spreadsheet and worked this out. Komplete is usually the better deal. Even at 50% off, the cost of individual products ramps up quickly.


I thought the same thing. Is it cheaper to get Komplete Select and then upgrade to K12Ultimate for $550 or to get K12 for $250 and then upgrade to K12U? Or do they come out the same?


----------



## CatOrchestra (Jun 3, 2020)

Hopefully, Komplete 13 will NOT become subscription only


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jun 3, 2020)

CatOrchestra said:


> Hopefully, Komplete 13 will NOT become subscription only


Definitely not. If they released a subscription service, it would serve as an alternative, not a replacement, to outright buying the thing in full.


----------



## HokageKakashi (Jun 3, 2020)

Finally got Kontakt full after all these years...


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir (Jun 3, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Congrats to all those who finally managed to grab the full version of Kontakt. Welcome to the world of lovely boutique and unique instruments.


Hi Monrats!

I am very much looking forward to having the full version of Kontakt (even thought it is not a good UI because you can't resize it) and being able to run my Spitfire OACT, Ricotti Mallets and Soundiron Sonespheres.

It is very unfortunate that NOIRE Piano is not on sale as well. I would have liked to add NOIRE.


----------



## Mornats (Jun 3, 2020)

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Hi Monrats!
> 
> I am very much looking forward to having the full version of Kontakt (even thought it is not a good UI because you can't resize it) and being able to run my Spitfire OACT, Ricotti Mallets and Soundiron Sonespheres.
> 
> It is very unfortunate that NOIRE Piano is not on sale as well. I would have liked to add NOIRE.



Glad to hear it! Has anyone introduced you to Sound Dust yet? Pendle makes the most wonderful quirky libraries for the full version of Kontakt. These are the libraries that made me grab the full version. https://www.sound-dust.com/


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 3, 2020)

..


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir (Jun 3, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Glad to hear it! Has anyone introduced you to Sound Dust yet? Pendle makes the most wonderful quirky libraries for the full version of Kontakt. These are the libraries that made me grab the full version. https://www.sound-dust.com/


Yes. I was introduced to Sound-Dust in my first days on the forum, however I am wanting to streamline my libraries for now and just have the ones that I feel are absolutely necessary while I am on this steep mountain, learning how to compose with samples.

The Sound-Dust libraries definitely sound great. I see them as more of a luxury than a necessity at this point.

I have just skimmed the surface, testing out the factory preset sounds in the libraries that I have and it seems to me that Tundra is largely going to be my main tool, supplemented with more detailed Strings from Spitfire Chamber Strings, piano from OACT and Una Corda, and further ambient background sounds and deep bass sounds from Sonespheres and OACT when needed.

I am trying to be selective in my choices and form my own sound by focusing on just using these for now and really learning how to manipulate then and warp them in my own ways to get something unique of my own desires.


----------



## Mornats (Jun 3, 2020)

That sounds like a very good plan. I sometimes suffer from having too much choice and a desire to try and use some of the instruments I've bought that haven't yet made their way into a track. Having a more focused approach such as yours should help with your creativity.

Which Sonespheres library did you get? I've got the third one but not the first two.


----------



## Philip Vasta (Jun 3, 2020)

I'll case another vote for Sound Dust. I'm not a fan of the tiny, fiddly UI in those libraries, but they're interesting texturally.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir (Jun 3, 2020)

Mornats said:


> That sounds like a very good plan. I sometimes suffer from having too much choice and a desire to try and use some of the instruments I've bought that haven't yet made their way into a track. Having a more focused approach such as yours should help with your creativity.
> 
> Which Sonespheres library did you get? I've got the third one but not the first two.


I bought the third one based upon all the videos that I watched and sounds I heard from all three of these in the detailed walkthroughs. I do believe that @Blake Ewing does a really good job of touching on most of the presets and individual samples in each one that he created. The third one sounds like it was inspired, at least in part by one of my favorite local records - Riceboy Sleeps by Jónsi & Alex:


When I first went through all of the presets in Sonespheres 3, it really felt like I was playing with the sound of this album right at my fingertips. Very empowering indeed.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 3, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Will this be the year I finally, grudgingly plunk down 100 quid for Kontakt?
> I'd really like to raid the Pianobook site..



Yes, this is the year. Go for it!


----------



## Levon (Jun 3, 2020)

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> It is very unfortunate that NOIRE Piano is not on sale as well. I would have liked to add NOIRE.


Have you looked at Ascend from Heavyocity?


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jun 3, 2020)

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> It is very unfortunate that NOIRE Piano is not on sale as well. I would have liked to add NOIRE.


You should be fine with the OACT piano for the time being, Noire will be on sale next November I believe.


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 3, 2020)

Anyone have experience buying *hardware* from Best Service, shipped to the US? 

I'm looking at Maschine, and can get a much better deal buying the hardware from them and a Komplete upgrade separately from N-I.com. Saves about $220.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 3, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Will this be the year I finally, grudgingly plunk down 100 quid for Kontakt?
> I'd really like to raid the Pianobook site..


I'm surprised when I hear anyone doesn't have full Kontakt. It opens the door to an astounding amount of free and cheap content. On the other hand, sometimes it can be easy to have so many little libraries that you can get lost, so there's that to think about.


----------



## brash tracks (Jun 3, 2020)

I almost upgraded to Komplete 12 Ultimate but then realized I've already purchased Action Strikes, Electric Sunburst, Picked Acoustic, and every other instrument I want except Noire.


----------



## mekosmowski (Jun 3, 2020)

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Hi Monrats!
> 
> I am very much looking forward to having the full version of Kontakt (even thought it is not a good UI because you can't resize it) and being able to run my Spitfire OACT, Ricotti Mallets and Soundiron Sonespheres.
> 
> It is very unfortunate that NOIRE Piano is not on sale as well. I would have liked to add NOIRE.



I'm using a 55" 4k TV as a monitor and the Kontakt plugin looks fine.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 3, 2020)

brash tracks said:


> I almost upgraded to Komplete 12 Ultimate but then realized I've already purchased Action Strikes, Electric Sunburst, Picked Acoustic, and every other instrument I want except Noire.



You can get the K12U update and resell all those individual licenses. Might make a few bucks in the process! (I'm in a similar situation...)

Edit: don't think Picked Acoustic is part of K12U though, so you might want to hold on to that one


----------



## CatOrchestra (Jun 3, 2020)

What's a fair price to resell Noire? 

I wanna save up money for some acoustic instrument


----------



## halfwalk (Jun 3, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> I bought Select with the 50% off coupon and then upgraded to the full Komplete 12, but they won't give me my serials because the order is "Under Review" even though the card was already charged. Has been for almost an hour. What gives?



Same situation here. Komplete Select was added to my account within 2 minutes. Been over 2 hours since the Komplete 12 upgrade and nothing. At one point it did say on my order history page that they are processing each order by hand and it may take 1-2 business days to receive a serial. But now that message is no longer there, and it simply says "Under review."

They did take my money right away, though ...


----------



## Cheezus (Jun 3, 2020)

halfwalk said:


> Same situation here. Komplete Select was added to my account within 2 minutes. Been over 2 hours since the Komplete 12 upgrade and nothing. At one point it did say on my order history page that they are processing each order by hand and it may take 1-2 business days to receive a serial. But now that message is no longer there, and it simply says "Under review."


I got my code around 4 hours after I ordered. It is weird that the first order went through without a hitch but for some reason they have to "inspect" it if you use the upgrade afterwards.


----------



## stfciu (Jun 3, 2020)

Sadly nothing in here for me worth upgrading from KU10. I think I'll wait for next year with Flux Mallets and that Slight thing


----------



## BezO (Jun 3, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> Anyone have experience buying *hardware* from Best Service, shipped to the US?
> 
> I'm looking at Maschine, and can get a much better deal buying the hardware from them and a Komplete upgrade separately from N-I.com. Saves about $220.


I purchased the KK 61S from them. It arrived in good shape, and so far so good.

I use an MPC Live, but go back & forth considering Maschine since I use so many NI/NKS libraries. I wouldn't hesitate getting it from them if I go that route.

The price did get the best of me though. I never did check their return/repair/warranty policy for hardware. If it's satisfactory, go for it.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 3, 2020)

Was hoping for a sale on Noire, Picked Acoustic and Electric Sunburst Deluxe...
Well, another time


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jun 3, 2020)

Was hoping Mallet Flux would be on sale..Oh well 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## mekosmowski (Jun 3, 2020)

For all the other new full Kontakt users, the only thing that happens is that Kontakt Player trasmutates to Kontakt in Native Access. There's no new installation or anything. Easy to miss.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 3, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Glad to hear it! Has anyone introduced you to Sound Dust yet? Pendle makes the most wonderful quirky libraries for the full version of Kontakt. These are the libraries that made me grab the full version. https://www.sound-dust.com/





@Mornats 

Are you trying to corrupt this nice young lady? SoundDust has some pretty tasty but totally intoxicating & quite addictive elements that might not be appropriate for such a fine person with her entire life ahead of her.
Do you think she’s really ready to delve into the depths of lunacy we lovingly refer to as SoundDust and enter the Church of Pendle?


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 3, 2020)

BezO said:


> I purchased the KK 61S from them. It arrived in good shape, and so far so good.
> 
> I use an MPC Live, but go back & forth considering Maschine since I use so many NI/NKS libraries. I wouldn't hesitate getting it from them if I go that route.



Thanks!

How do you like your MPC Live? I've had mine for two weeks (second hand with all expansions loaded) and I love it. I've been pretty much glued to it. So easy to pump out great-sounding drum beats!


----------



## Mornats (Jun 3, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @Mornats
> 
> Are you trying to corrupt this nice young lady? SoundDust has some pretty tasty but totally intoxicating & quite addictive elements that might not be appropriate for such a fine person with her entire life ahead of her.
> Do you think she’s really ready to delve into the depths of lunacy we lovingly refer to as SoundDust and enter the Church of Pendle?



Well she did call me Monrats


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 3, 2020)

OK maybe she’s ready 🙏


----------



## BezO (Jun 3, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How do you like your MPC Live? I've had mine for two weeks (second hand with all expansions loaded) and I love it. I've been pretty much glued to it. So easy to pump out great-sounding drum beats!


I really like it. I selected it over Maschine when I decided to get a drum machine, and continue to stick with it despite how many NI/NKS instruments I had/have. I program all my non orchestral drums on it, sketch out much of my non orchestral songs on it, sample myself sometimes, etc. I almost never sample in the loop/chop way (not counting my own stuff) but enjoy creating keygroups and using the sequencer. I don't take advantage of it often, but like being able to work on sketches away from my studio space.

I like that they continue making significant updates. 2.8 is great less the bugs. Hopefully they get to the few standalone improvements I'm still hoping for. What I don't like is the software, how subpar it is, and them continuing to ignore it. It's really the only reason I continue to consider Maschine.


----------



## brash tracks (Jun 3, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> You can get the K12U update and resell all those individual licenses. Might make a few bucks in the process! (I'm in a similar situation...)
> 
> Edit: don't think Picked Acoustic is part of K12U though, so you might want to hold on to that one



oh that’s a good idea. I have a ton of the included instruments. Didn’t realize they would give me additional serial numbers. Hmm...


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir (Jun 3, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @Mornats
> 
> Are you trying to corrupt this nice young lady? SoundDust has some pretty tasty but totally intoxicating & quite addictive elements that might not be appropriate for such a fine person with her entire life ahead of her.
> Do you think she’s really ready to delve into the depths of lunacy we lovingly refer to as SoundDust and enter the Church of Pendle?


Yow!

Today I was just thinking about how much Spitfire Audio has corrupt me. I will never be able to go back to anything less Bespoke, Curated, Frosty, Fibrous, Whispered, Brushed, Out Of The Box, Northern Feeling, Epic, Intimate, Honest, At The Edge Of Silence, Speaking Like Pagan Rituals, Unearthed, Naked, Glacial, Scandinavian, Icelandic, Sul Tastoed, Flautandoed or New Chapter-ish.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir (Jun 3, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Well she did call me Monrats


Sorry Mornats!

When I glanced at your name, it reminded me of the American teen drama Mall Rats. My parents have the VHS tape.


----------



## Chungus (Jun 3, 2020)

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Yow!
> 
> Today I was just thinking about how much Spitfire Audio has corrupt me. I will never be able to go back to anything less Bespoke, Curated, Frosty, Fibrous, Whispered, Brushed, Out Of The Box, Northern Feeling, Epic, Intimate, Honest, At The Edge Of Silence, Speaking Like Pagan Rituals, Unearthed, Naked, Glacial, Scandinavian, Icelandic, Sul Tastoed, Flautandoed or New Chapter-ish.


Don't forget the bottle mics. Very important.


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir (Jun 3, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Don't forget the bottle mics. Very important.


I have not seen those yet. I associate Spitfire Audio with the Electro-Voice RE-20 mic and the Beyerdynamic DT770 headphones. The four main characters all have these.


----------



## Mornats (Jun 3, 2020)

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Sorry Mornats!
> 
> When I glanced at your name, it reminded me of the American teen drama Mall Rats. My parents have the VHS tape.



No worries, it's not the first time it's happened and my forum name is quite a silly one anyway but it's kinda stuck


----------



## Chungus (Jun 3, 2020)

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> I have not seen those yet. I associate Spitfire Audio with the Electro-Voice RE-20 mic and the Beyerdynamic DT770 headphones. The four main characters all have these.


To my knowledge, the bottle mics have only been used in HZ strings. But since then, it's become a bit of a meme.

Incidentally, buy HZ strings. You know you want to.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 3, 2020)

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Yow!
> 
> Today I was just thinking about how much Spitfire Audio has corrupt me. I will never be able to go back to anything less Bespoke, Curated, Frosty, Fibrous, Whispered, Brushed, Out Of The Box, Northern Feeling, Epic, Intimate, Honest, At The Edge Of Silence, Speaking Like Pagan Rituals, Unearthed, Naked, Glacial, Scandinavian, Icelandic, Sul Tastoed, Flautandoed or New Chapter-ish.



We all love Spitfire but sometimes you need something really filthy,decadent nonsensical that’s where Pendle comes in.

Don’t get me wrong Spitfire’s really nice but sometimes you need something that requires a long hot shower after using.

🤘😱🤘


----------



## Ásta Jónsdóttir (Jun 3, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> We all love Spitfire but sometimes you need something really filthy,decadent nonsensical that’s where Pendle comes in.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong Spitfire’s really nice but sometimes you need something that requires a long hot shower after using.
> 
> 🤘😱🤘


Filthy MacNasty Pendifile!

...More filthy than a MacDonald Cheeseburger!


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 3, 2020)

Ásta Jónsdóttir said:


> Filthy MacNasty Pendifile!
> 
> ...More filthy than a MacDonald Cheeseburger!





Even Pendle has standards,there’s nothing filthier than a McDonalds 🍔 😱


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jun 3, 2020)

I've had Kontakt Player and Reaktor Player for a while. I bought Komplete Select with the half-off deal a few days ago and then stepped up to Komplete today. I got about 50 things in Native Access to download, including Kontakt Factory Library and Reaktor Factory Library (and Blocks). But I don't see a download/install for Kontakt 6 nor for Reaktor 6. Are the Player versions going to switch over somehow without a particular install?


----------



## brash tracks (Jun 3, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> I've had Kontakt Player and Reaktor Player for a while. I bought Komplete Select with the half-off deal a few days ago and then stepped up to Komplete today. I got about 50 things in Native Access to download, including Kontakt Factory Library and Reaktor Factory Library (and Blocks). But I don't see a download/install for Kontakt 6 nor for Reaktor 6. Are the Player versions going to switch over somehow without a particular install?



So their serials show up on your NI account?

Some things you need to paste the serials into Native Access to get them to download. I forget if those are included.


----------



## PlayThePiano (Jun 3, 2020)

Buying Kontakt 6 automatically updates Kontakt 6 Player to the full version; you can tell you have it if you see “Full Version” underneath Kontakt in the installed tab of Native Access. 

I do not personally have Reaktor but am under the impression it would be the same.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jun 3, 2020)

PlayThePiano said:


> Buying Kontakt 6 automatically updates Kontakt 6 Player to the full version; you can tell you have it if you see “Full Version” underneath Kontakt in the installed tab of Native Access.
> 
> I do not personally have Reaktor but am under the impression it would be the same.


Ah cool--that is it. They both say, "Full Version." Thank you.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jun 3, 2020)

Waiting for a sale on the Sunburst (Deluxe). Guess I need to wait until Black Friday.


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jun 5, 2020)

If I were to buy Komplete 12 now (for £169.50), how much does it then cost to upgrade to Ultimate at a later date?


----------



## Mornats (Jun 5, 2020)

jimjazzuk said:


> If I were to buy Komplete 12 now (for £169.50), how much does it then cost to upgrade to Ultimate at a later date?



It says £249.50 for an upgrade from K12 to K12U for me.


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jun 5, 2020)

Just in case anyone has upgraded and has two copies of Cuba, I'm looking to buy!


----------



## Hellfog (Jun 5, 2020)

I could not pass up on KOMPLETE 12 ULTIMATE upgrade price 299,50 €


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 13, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I found that CPU spikes I was getting with Logic in Kontakt 5 have gone away with Kontakt 6, FYI.



What OS version are you using - or were using when you posted this? Trying to determine if Catalina or K6 is the source of improvement... maybe both? Thanks


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 13, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> What OS version are you using - or were using when you posted this? Trying to determine if Catalina or K6 is the source of improvement... maybe both? Thanks


Currently 10.14.6


----------



## Christophe (Jun 13, 2020)

jimjazzuk said:


> Just in case anyone has upgraded and has two copies of Cuba, I'm looking to buy!


I did! But don'yt know how to sell...

I own Balinese Gamelan, Discovery Series - Cuba , India and Middle East. And I recently upgraded to Komplete 12 Ultimate. So I guess I own them twice...?


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 13, 2020)

If I upgrade to Komplete 12 now from Komplete 10 (and so from Kontakt 5 to 6), will I get a cheaper upgrade to Kontakt 7 in (presumably) the autumn, or is it not worth it? I'm not interested in the few other extras in K12.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 13, 2020)

Want Noire - No Sale. :(


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 13, 2020)

Me personally... I'm waiting for the K10U - K20U upgrade path to K21U...


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 13, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> If I upgrade to Komplete 12 now from Komplete 10 (and so from Kontakt 5 to 6), will I get a cheaper upgrade to Kontakt 7 in (presumably) the autumn, or is it not worth it? I'm not interested in the few other extras in K12.


I have K10U and I just checked my account on NI's page and I paid $99 for K6 during an upgrade sale... not sure about K7 but it seems likely.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 13, 2020)

Kontakt 7? Is that going to happen anytime soon?


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 13, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Kontakt 7? Is that going to happen anytime soon?


I doubt it. Granted no idea for sure, but looking at Kontakt's previous history combined the small amount of new features K6's brought to the table over 5 so far it seems very premature.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 13, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> I doubt it. Granted no idea for sure, but looking at Kontakt's previous history combined the small amount of new features K6's brought to the table over 5 so far it seems very premature.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 14, 2020)

Christophe said:


> I did! But don'yt know how to sell...
> 
> I own Balinese Gamelan, Discovery Series - Cuba , India and Middle East. And I recently upgraded to Komplete 12 Ultimate. So I guess I own them twice...?



You can sell the additional licenses, you can find more info on the NI website.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 15, 2020)

eBay UK have a 15% off code that can be used against products that are already half price in the summer sale.
The maximum discount is £60 but that still makes Komplete 12 Ultimate Upgrade from Select only £364.50.
The code is PANORAMA and has a different percentage saving depending on the seller/item.
This is a link to just one retailer so better deals may be available - GAK (eBay)

You can buy Komplete Select for $99 from various sources.
Version 13 will very likely come in the Autumn.


----------



## sIR dORT (Jun 16, 2020)

Is it worth it/needed to upgrade to Kontakt 6 (from 5), or is 5 still good enough? Was planning on upgrading, but I've been running 5 on Catalina and Cubase Pro 10.5 without any issues. Thoughts?


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 16, 2020)

From a user’s (rather than developer’s) perspective Kontakt 5 is fine. I haven’t seen much difference. But increasingly libraries require Kontakt 6 so it comes down to whether you want to be able to use Kontakt 6 libraries.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 16, 2020)

From what I understand, there are certain added things that can be done by the developer in K6 that they couldn't do in K5. If you don't plan on buying a bunch of new Kontakt libraries, you are probably just fine running K5. But I do have a few that wouldn't run in K5, which is why I upgraded. They did run in the player, but I'd forget and then wonder why I couldn't find them in my library tab. 

But at some point, there will be a non-player library that you want that only comes in K6. And? you can probably wait until next year....


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 16, 2020)

sIR dORT said:


> Is it worth it/needed to upgrade to Kontakt 6 (from 5), or is 5 still good enough? Was planning on upgrading, but I've been running 5 on Catalina and Cubase Pro 10.5 without any issues. Thoughts?



In my experience, K6 has provided some noticeable performance improvements - interface loads quicker, and some instruments seem to perform better CPU-wise. Upgrade was worth it for me (and being able to use Noire is a big plus, lovely piano!)


----------



## Venator (Jun 23, 2020)

Can you get Komplete Select 12 currently for $99 from somewhere as a digital download?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 23, 2020)

Venator said:


> Can you get Komplete Select 12 currently for $99 from somewhere as a digital download?


It should only be a digital download. I was under the impression as of 12, it is pretty much all digital. I could be wrong though.

Edit: Sorry, I think Native Instruments is the only one that sells the download version. I checked Time+Space, and they only have K12U boxed, not select. That said, when I bought from them a year ago, I entered the code in Native Access and downloaded it all. Didn't touch the drive as pretty much everything was upgraded since it was boxed.


----------



## LionLeo120 (Jun 29, 2020)

Can I buy Komplete 12 select now and upgrade to Komplete 12?


----------



## sumskilz (Jun 29, 2020)

LionLeo120 said:


> Can I buy Komplete 12 select now and upgrade to Komplete 12?


Yeah, that works.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jul 1, 2020)

Last night, when I saw the SELECT2020 code posted here, I started think maybe it was time for me?
With all the major sample library producers now shifting to their own players, it seems that Kontakt's days as "the platform" are numbered (at least for our micro cosmos)... at least that's how I see it.

Anyway, started looking on Komplete versions, maybe the content is worth going for and yea some of it was... depending on price.
As for price it came to $300 for Komplete, $600 for Ultimate and $800 for CE.
While debating with my self what to get between U and CE, I tried the SELECT2020 code but it was expired, which meant that the CE path will now accumulate to $900... not worth it for me.

Since I own CSS I crossgraded to full Kontakt for $125, and with that crossgraded to Ultimate for extra $499.
Now the real headache is what crap to delete from my disks for the needed space...

Cheers.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Jul 21, 2020)

Is there any discount atm or am I too late to the party? I can't find anything on their website


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 21, 2020)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Is there any discount atm or am I too late to the party? I can't find anything on their website


It ended like a month ago...


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Jul 21, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> It ended like a month ago...


ops thanks ahaha


----------

